# Heater Out Of Propane



## tamu80 (Apr 3, 2014)

My Outback is on rural land and they were calling for mid 20 lows so I drained all the water except the water heater and left the thermostat as low as possible(55 Deg). Will the heater fan continue to run if the propane runs out? I have looked for answers online and see different responses for different trailers. I have rarely used the heater and not sue how much propane is in the tank.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Yes, it will run. That's how it works on mine.

Walter


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes fan will continue to run when heater fails to Light.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Agreed. Fan will keep running.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually it will not continue to run continuously as there is an ignition temperature sensing probe that will shut it down after a purge period.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Actually it will not continue to run continuously as there is an ignition temperature sensing probe that will shut it down after a purge period.


 Yes your correct. Continuously the fan will not run. The fan however will cut in and out. I experienced this the very 1st time i stayed in our trailor. Happy to say i was only in the driveway.


----------

